# [SOLVED]Brak pliku grub.conf

## darek015

Witam.

Chciałem skonfigurować sobie framebuffer w GRUB`ie, ale nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć grub.conf, w /boot/ nie ma folderu grub, ani w etc tez nie ma gryb.conf, przeszukałem cały system ale nic nie znalazłem.

Dodam tylko że gruba wstępnie skonfigurowałem podczas instalacji systemu. 

Botowanie systemu działa w 100% sprawnie.Last edited by darek015 on Sat Aug 29, 2009 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

/boot/grub/grub.conf, w handbooku masz wyraznie napisane gdzie jest.

----------

## darek015

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /boot/grub/grub.conf, w handbooku masz wyraznie napisane gdzie jest.
> 
> 

 

Właśnie o to chodzi że powinien tam być ale go tam nie ma...

W katalogu /boot nie ma katalogu /grub.

----------

## Bialy

A przypadkiem /boot nie masz na innej partycji?

Jeśli tak to musisz sobie ją najpierw podmontować  :Exclamation: 

----------

## ryba84

Ma na innej partycji, bo w innym wątku wkleił fstab. Podmontuj ją bo nie jest zamotowana.

----------

## darek015

Faktycznie fstab nie montował partycji /boot.

Ręczne montowanie pomogło, ale dopiero zmiana wpisu w fstab załatwiła sprawę.

```
/dev/hdb7      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2 
```

na

```
/dev/hdb7      /boot      ext3      defaults,noatime   1 2
```

Dziękuję.

----------

